# What is it about DirecTv that you guys would like to know?



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

Ask me anything and I'm sure that I will have an answer for you all


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Heh.

Where is 6.2 for my HR10-250?


----------



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

the 6.2 upgrade will *NEVER EVER * come to the HR 10-250 ird, at one point in time it was scheduled to come out but it was pushed back then DTV started the production of its own HD-DVR, the reason for this is because DTV was severing its ties with TIVO, so there was no need to send out the upgrade, even though they have renewed the contract for what another 3 yrs with Tivo this still does not mean that the upgrade is ever going to come and that is because DTV has the HR20 model ird coming out this summer that will be using the interface of the DTV R15, sorry but it seems as if DTV has just been blowing smoke to you guys for quite sometime so *NEVER* expect it *EVER * to come out, but *you already knew this *


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay, but then why did the series 1 boxes get an update recently?


----------



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

what is the make and model of these DTV series 1 receivers


----------



## johnfl (Jan 25, 2005)

OK, I'll bite... Who do I need to contact to get NESNHD on D*...Red Sox...(as if it would happen anyways) The current HD package leaves a lot to be desired...And yes, I do get the HD locals. 
Boston area. 
Thanks,
John

BTW, where's the MPEG 4 HDDVR???

(edit for grammer)

Grammar...I'm not too humble..


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

ATL said:


> what is the make and model of these DTV series 1 receivers


Perhaps you should read the Directv.com website: Directv.com/dvr35upgrade

From that page: "DIRECTV DVR models SONY SAT-T60, PHILIPS DSR6000R, HUGHES GXCEBOT and HUGHES GXCEBOT will receive the 3.5 software upgrade. Newer DVRs with the TiVo® interface should already have upgraded software, with the exception of the HR10-250 HD-DVR, which does not require an upgrade at this time."

(I like how the GXCEBOT is listed twice - nice proofreading there.)


----------



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

*Arcady*-they received the 3.5 upgrade for the reasons that they it described on the website, they will however never see the 6.2 upgrade, i specifically remember those 3 models not being included to receive the upgrade when DTV announced that the 6.2 was coming to all the other irds, i also remember reading that sometime in the future that those specific irds were only going to get 1 upgrade in the future but the date was not yet set but that was about 1 and 1/2 yrs ago

*JohnFL* you will need to contact this program provider (NESN) and see if they are in any negotiations with DTV to offer this channel in HD, seeing as DTV plans on having up to 150 HD stations by the end of 2007, its very possible that that channel will be offered, but there is no garauntee that it will, so contact (NESN) and the MPEG 4 HD DVR is scheduled for a release this summer, no set date though


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

johnfl said:


> OK, I'll bite... Who do I have need to contact to get NESNHD on D*...Red Sox...(as if it would happen anyways) The current HD package leaves a lot to be desired...And yes, I do get the HD locals.
> Boston area.
> Thanks,
> John
> ...


I have contacted NESN several times and all I get is that there have been talking for about the last 2 years. My guess it will be next year before we see it they just don't have the room right now.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

What zip code do I need to "move" to to get distant locals * in HD *, and have no sports blackouts?


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

ATL said:


> Ask me anything and I'm sure that I will have an answer for you all


OK, so answer this if you will:

Who are you? What qualifies you for answering *any* questions with a level of expertise for us to take you seriously?

Are you or were you a DTV employee with an inside track for information?


----------



## Mark Griswold (Apr 22, 2003)

johnfl said:


> (edit for grammer)


Re-edit for spelling


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

ATL said:


> Ask me anything and I'm sure that I will have an answer for you all


ATL - Welcome to the TiVoCommunity. Please provide a little information about yourself and what qualifies you to answer questions about and for DirecTV. If you work for DirecTV, what position do you hold that would make your answers in any way authoritative?

The only reason I ask for this information is because this forum has seen many new users claiming to have the inside track and usually they have no better information that what is already publicly known. It's probably in your own best interests to tell us about yourself before someone accuses your of less than honorable intentions.

P.S. It would be nice if you could use some punctuation in your responses and possibly insert some blank lines between paragraphs, as some of your posts are hard to read. Thanks!


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

ATL said:


> Ask me anything and I'm sure that I will have an answer for you all


1.) Will DirecTv move away from it's lease program and go back to owned equipment?
2.) What is the real reason behind the change from owned to leased?
3.) What does the 10c0 upgrade for the r15 do?
4.) Will they realize how screwed up the R15 is and go back to TiVo?
5.) How long will they have an exclusive lock on NFL Sunday Ticket?
6.) Are they ever going to activate USB ports on any of the DVRS, TiVo or otherwise?
7.) Is networking between TiVo and R15 and HR20's going to be possible?
8.) What was the window button on the TiVo remote for?, Will it ever work?
9.) Is PIP going to be possible on any DirecTv DVR Tivo or other?
10.) When will the DirecTv satellites go dark?

Just 10 simple ones.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Now they have not said that they are a part of DTV, just that they would have an answer to any question. Hell I could do that too....


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

Dodge boy said:


> 1.) Will DirecTv move away from it's lease program and go back to owned equipment?
> 2.) What is the real reason behind the change from owned to leased?
> 3.) What does the 10c0 upgrade for the r15 do?
> 4.) Will they realize how screwed up the R15 is and go back to TiVo?
> ...


Well an 11th one.
11.) When will Significantly viewed channels be available in Youngstown, Ohio?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

ATL said:


> Ask me anything and I'm sure that I will have an answer for you all


Why is it that about every 6 months a "CSR" pops on the DirecTV Receiver with TiVo board and makes a post like this? Just answer the questions posted on the board. This thread makes it useless to get any real information.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

rminsk said:


> Why is it that about every 6 months a "CSR" pops on the DirecTV Receiver with TiVo board and makes a post like this? Just answer the questions posted on the board. This thread makes it useless to get any real information.


Agreed! Let's not encourage ATL in this thread. If he/she really wants to help folks here, they can participate in those threads like the rest of us.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Why is it that people have to be rude to new people on the board? ATL probably does work or have some contacts with DirecTV. In any case, he comes on willing to answer people's questions. Yes, we know that most people that work at DirecTV or even have contacts there won't have any more information than is already here, but people that are new to the board won't know that! Sheeesh, lay off.

Welcome ATL, I wouldn't be surprised if we don't here from you again after the reception you got.


----------



## Mark Griswold (Apr 22, 2003)

rminsk said:


> Why is it that about every 6 months a "CSR" pops on the DirecTV Receiver with TiVo board and makes a post like this?


... and soon after disappears without a trace. Does DTV have a Rogue CSR Hitsquad?


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

Dodge boy said:


> 1.) Will DirecTv move away from it's lease program and go back to owned equipment?
> 2.) What is the real reason behind the change from owned to leased?
> 3.) What does the 10c0 upgrade for the r15 do?
> 4.) Will they realize how screwed up the R15 is and go back to TiVo?
> ...


Hey, Dodge boy, just in case you were serious (cough), I can answer no. 8. 

The Window button which is found on the upper left of earlier versions of the peanut remote is the very same as the "Ratio" button found on the peanut remote that ships with the HR10-250. It changes the aspect ratio of the picture from "Full" to "Panel". Panel puts sidebars on the screen (essentially changes widescreen to 4:3 aspect ratio).

Hey ATL, hope to hear from you soon... lot's of questions for you to answer here!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Mark W said:


> Welcome ATL, I wouldn't be surprised if we don't here from you again after the reception you got.


I wouldn;t be surprised if he never comes back because of the Roving DTV Hitsquads.  Otherwise known as the boss saying to stop posting info you should not in a public forum.


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

Wirelezz said:


> Hey, Dodge boy, just in case you were serious (cough), I can answer no. 8.
> 
> The Window button which is found on the upper left of earlier versions of the peanut remote is the very same as the "Ratio" button found on the peanut remote that ships with the HR10-250. It changes the aspect ratio of the picture from "Full" to "Panel". Panel puts sidebars on the screen (essentially changes widescreen to 4:3 aspect ratio).
> 
> Hey ATL, hope to hear from you soon... lot's of questions for you to answer here!


Thanks! Yeah I'm serious and I don't think any old CSR could answer my questions, I just wanted to see how far "in" this ATL is.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Mark W said:


> ATL probably does work or have some contacts with DirecTV.


Yeah, 'cause there aren't any posers on the internet.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

ATL said:


> what is the make and model of these DTV series 1 receivers


Whoops. So much for knowing everything.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Yeah, dtremain, that's what I was thinking. I could understand a recent hire not being familiar with the S1 D-TiVos were it not for the fact that the software has just been upgraded on those units.


----------



## swspain (Dec 2, 2004)

Mine's probably pretty easy...

How many (non-HD) receivers can a standard dish handle? What kind of dish do I need if I want 6? 8? 12?

I don't actually want THAT man receivers, but at least two will be dual-feed TiVo boxes, which is a minimum of 4 right there.

Thanks.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

With enough multiswitches you can supply any number of DirecTV receivers. 

In your case, a 3x4 or 3x4 switch connected to the two outputs of a dual LNB round dish will do the job.


----------



## swspain (Dec 2, 2004)

Ummmmmm....

So basically I'm going to be buying parts and attaching them to a dish?

Sorry, but I don't know how any of this stuff works.


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

Mark Griswold said:


> ... and soon after disappears without a trace. Does DTV have a Rogue CSR Hitsquad?


I could tell you but I would have to kill you...


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

swspain said:


> Ummmmmm....
> 
> So basically I'm going to be buying parts and attaching them to a dish?
> 
> Sorry, but I don't know how any of this stuff works.


Right. The lines from the dish go into the multiswitch and then from the multiswitch down to each of your rooms/recievers. If you still have problems, you can check back here or call D* and ask for tier 2. They should be able to help.

rick


----------



## nasreal24 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a question. I currently have a single LNB and have local channels. I have 1 tivo and 2 other recievers. I would like to put a HD receiver into the mix. I do not want to lose my local channels. D* tells me I can keep my current dish and add the HD dish to the mix. They say I can keep my local channels along with the HD signal. Has anyone did this? What additional equipment is neccessary to get this setup to work?


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

nasreal24 said:


> I have a question. I currently have a single LNB and have local channels. I have 1 tivo and 2 other recievers. I would like to put a HD receiver into the mix. I do not want to lose my local channels. D* tells me I can keep my current dish and add the HD dish to the mix. They say I can keep my local channels along with the HD signal. Has anyone did this? What additional equipment is neccessary to get this setup to work?


If you call D* and get the lease offer for an hd upgrade ($99), then they will come with a new dish (5lnb), multiswitch, receiver (probably H20), and install it for you. You would not lose your locals. In fact, since you are in an area that gets locals from the 101 sat, you may be able to get hd locals as well. If I had your zip code i could tell you for sure. Give them a call for more details.

rick

ps...there would be a 2yr commitment involved with that deal.
pps...you will not be able to get hd with a round (1 lnb) dish.


----------



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

Wirelezz said:


> OK, so answer this if you will:
> 
> Who are you? What qualifies you for answering *any* questions with a level of expertise for us to take you seriously?
> 
> Are you or were you a DTV employee with an inside track for information?


I am a Customer Care Manager for the company


----------



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

Billy66 said:


> What zip code do I need to "move" to to get distant locals * in HD *, and have no sports blackouts?


you have to live in an area where we do not offer local channels in HD, form that point you will need to call DTV and submit a waiver, you will have to wait up to 45 days, if denied you can then go to your local channel affliliate and plead your case to either the program manager or the station manager and have them give you a waiver granting the channels in which you will need to send off to the HD DNS department of DTV, call them and get the address and then wait for the channels to be added to your account, _*as far as sports blackouts, WE DON'T CONTROL THEM SORRY, WHOEVER BUYS THE RIGHTS TO THE GAME HAS THE RIGHT TO BLACK THE GAME OUT WHEREVER THEY WANT REGARDLESS IF IT IS A OUT OF MARKET GAME OR IF IT IS AN IN MARKET GAME*[/I__]_


----------



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

drew2k said:


> ATL - Welcome to the TiVoCommunity. Please provide a little information about yourself and what qualifies you to answer questions about and for DirecTV. If you work for DirecTV, what position do you hold that would make your answers in any way authoritative?
> 
> The only reason I ask for this information is because this forum has seen many new users claiming to have the inside track and usually they have no better information that what is already publicly known. It's probably in your own best interests to tell us about yourself before someone accuses your of less than honorable intentions.
> 
> P.S. It would be nice if you could use some punctuation in your responses and possibly insert some blank lines between paragraphs, as some of your posts are hard to read. Thanks!


I am from Atlanta, I'm Black (Lightskinned, for those of you who want to know what shade), I'm 24 yrs of age, I have been with the company since 2002 and I am a Customer Care Manager


----------



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

Dodge boy said:


> 1.) Will DirecTv move away from it's lease program and go back to owned equipment?
> 2.) What is the real reason behind the change from owned to leased?
> 3.) What does the 10c0 upgrade for the r15 do?
> 4.) Will they realize how screwed up the R15 is and go back to TiVo?
> ...


1. NO

2. the real reason is so that DTV will maintain ownership of the equipment so that we can manufacture less irds knowing that they will be givin back to us so that we can redeploy them out as "LIKE NEW" irds, the other reason is also as technology becomes more advanced, leasing allows us to continue to provide the latest equipment with minimal upfront cost to the customer, it also keeps us at a competetive edge with DISHNET and Cable, leasing also allows the irds to have a lifetime warranty on them as well rather than the standard 90 day warranty

3. don't know, i will find this out for you, the last upgrade that we sent out is supposed to allow the R15 to skip ahead 30 seconds

4. NO, reason being is that DTV plans on sending out all types of upgrades to the R15 modeled irds so that they will eventually become more user friendly like the TIVO's are

5. 2010, by then they will have renegotiated to expand the partnership with the NFL

6. YES, by then end of 2006 there is some type of device that will allow the customer to be able to transfer data from their DVR's onto portable devices such as an Ipod & etc, by then they will have sent out an upgrade to the irds that will activate the USB ports which will allow in home networking between the DVR irds, and NO Tivo model irds will not be able to do this, maybe that upgrade version 10c0 will be the one to allow this to happen

7. R15 and HR20, YES, Tivo, NO

8. to change the format for the screen on your TV from 16:9 or 4:3, NO it will never work, no plans on activating it

9. NO, the only ird that ever allowed this was the UltimateTV and since its not manufactured anymore, do not expect any ird to do this anytime soon, you will have to have 2 different irds in the same location hooked up to the TV for your PIP to work with DTV unless you can find an UltimateTV ird somewhere

10. Not anytime soon, sorry

11. Don't expect this to happen


----------



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

Dodge boy said:


> Thanks! Yeah I'm serious and I don't think any old CSR could answer my questions, I just wanted to see how far "in" this ATL is.


I hope that I was able to answer your questions to your satisfaction and for the record I did used to be *"any old CSR "*


----------



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

bidger said:


> Yeah, dtremain, that's what I was thinking. I could understand a recent hire not being familiar with the S1 D-TiVos were it not for the fact that the software has just been upgraded on those units.


Sorry but my job is not to know which TIVO irds are Series 1 and Series 2, its to oversee the Job of the Supervisors that report to me that most of you end up talking to anyways to get all kinds of freebies  which never hurts anyone


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

ATL said:


> 6. YES, by then end of 2006 there is some type of device that will allow the customer to be able to transfer data from their DVR's onto portable devices such as an Ipod & etc, by then they will have sent out an upgrade to the irds that will activate the USB ports which will allow in home networking between the DVR irds, and NO Tivo model irds will not be able to do this, maybe that upgrade version 10c0 will be the one to allow this to happen


That's really sad and lame. I can already transfer shows from my DirecTV TiVo to my iPod, to other Dtivos, and to (other places.) I have been doing this for years now.

I'm already making plans to move to cable once the series 3 comes out. The craptastic R15 will drive customers away in droves, along with the sub-par HD-lite stuff, the MPEG4 debacle, the small selection of channels, and especially the over-compression of even SD material, which now looks worse than cable.

Sorry, but I am not going to use a remote that has different colored buttons that change their function on each screen I happen to be looking at. I had enough of that with cable company remotes. Who designs crap like that anyway? Some former Microsoft employee?


----------



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

Arcady said:


> That's really sad and lame. I can already transfer shows from my DirecTV TiVo to my iPod, to other Dtivos, and to (other places.) I have been doing this for years now.
> 
> I'm already making plans to move to cable once the series 3 comes out. The craptastic R15 will drive customers away in droves, along with the sub-par HD-lite stuff, the MPEG4 debacle, the small selection of channels, and especially the over-compression of even SD material, which now looks worse than cable.
> 
> Sorry, but I am not going to use a remote that has different colored buttons that change their function on each screen I happen to be looking at. I had enough of that with cable company remotes. Who designs crap like that anyway? Some former Microsoft employee?


you're right it is sad and lame but everyone is not going to take the time to modify their irds so that they can transfer data, even if it is something simple that will allow you to do this, not everyone cares about that, the ones who do will take time to do what they need to do in order to get what they want, others wait, but some people have better things to do with their life then sit there and try to figure out how to hack into some device to allow portability and other functions, like spending time with their family or other recreational things, television and the way people watch it is not everything in life


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

ATL said:


> I hope that I was able to answer your questions to your satisfaction and for the record I did used to be *"any old CSR "*


O.K. thanks..... head over to dbstalk.com I got questions about the R15....  
I thought Significantly viewed channels were going to be coming out soon, so that Satellite could carry the same channels a cable company does?


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

ATL said:


> *Arcady*-they received the 3.5 upgrade for the reasons that they it described on the website, they will however never see the 6.2 upgrade, i specifically remember those 3 models not being included to receive the upgrade when DTV announced that the 6.2 was coming to all the other irds, i also remember reading that sometime in the future that those specific irds were only going to get 1 upgrade in the future but the date was not yet set but that was about 1 and 1/2 yrs ago


Since no reason is given on the web site, I guess there was no reason for the upgrade??


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

swspain said:


> Ummmmmm....
> 
> So basically I'm going to be buying parts and attaching them to a dish?
> 
> Sorry, but I don't know how any of this stuff works.


They don't really need to be attached to the dish directly if that is what you mean. AS long as you run 4 coax cables from the dish to a central point, you can put all the switches there, even inside in a closet if you want.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

ATL said:


> you have to live in an area where we do not offer local channels in HD, form that point you will need to call DTV and submit a waiver, you will have to wait up to 45 days, if denied you can then go to your local channel affliliate and plead your case to either the program manager or the station manager and have them give you a waiver granting the channels in which you will need to send off to the HD DNS department of DTV, call them and get the address and then wait for the channels to be added to your account, _*as far as sports blackouts, WE DON'T CONTROL THEM SORRY, WHOEVER BUYS THE RIGHTS TO THE GAME HAS THE RIGHT TO BLACK THE GAME OUT WHEREVER THEY WANT REGARDLESS IF IT IS A OUT OF MARKET GAME OR IF IT IS AN IN MARKET GAME*[/I__]_


_

Nope, I'm talking about a zip code that you know to be beyond a grade B signal and thus not require a waiver. There is no way you work there in the capacity you've stated and don't know what I'm asking and the answer._


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Billy66 said:


> Nope, I'm talking about a zip code that you know to be beyond a grade B signal and thus not require a waiver. There is no way you work there in the capacity you've stated and don't know what I'm asking and the answer.


I of course don't know if ALT is who he says he is or not. But if he his, maybe he simply has integrity and isn't going to answer that question or give the answer you want to see. If he does work for D* he's certainly not going to compromise himself. I'm not trying to be argumentative, I don't have a dog in this fight if you will. I also may not understand your original "test" question. Just my worthless two cents.


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

ATL,

I'm sure I speak for everyone here when I say it's great to learn that you are in fact "for real," and I for one apologize for any sarcasm & skepticism that was directed your way. We have been visited many times in the past by new forum members who drop in professing to be DTV gurus, only to see them disappear shortly after their debut when it is quickly discovered that they don't know what they are talking about. We call them "Trolls."

I know for a fact that your presence on these forums will be greatly appreciated. Welcome!

I must say one of the most disappointing of your answers (for me at least) is in regards to the 6.2 firmware release for the HR10-250. Are you absolutely positively sure that this will never be released? You should read this longest lived thread on these forums, the <Will the HR10-250 EVER get the 6.2 Update??> thread and post your opinion directly there for the benefit of those who may never read this thread.

P.S. I do have to correct you on one trivial point: The "Window" button on the peanut remote does in fact work, at least in conjunction with the HR10-250. It is the same as the "Ratio" button on the remote that ships with the HR10. I know, I purchased a second peanut remote that has the "Window" button and it is in fact functional on my HR10-250. A button by any other name is still the same! 

Peace,
--
Wirelezz


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I of course don't know if ALT is who he says he is or not. But if he his, maybe he simply has integrity and isn't going to answer that question or give the answer you want to see. If he does work for D* he's certainly not going to compromise himself. I'm not trying to be argumentative, I don't have a dog in this fight if you will. I also may not understand your original "test" question. Just my worthless two cents.


I hear ya, I think if it were his integrity he would have just said that instead. Obviously that would be understandable.

It seemed like he didn't even understand the question. My money now says that he is a CSR posing as his boss.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

ATL said:


> I am from Atlanta, I'm Black (Lightskinned, for those of you who want to know what shade), I'm 24 yrs of age, I have been with the company since 2002 and I am a Customer Care Manager


Didn't we have an insider a couple of years or so ago that was "leaking" information to us. And didn't he eventually give us enough information about him that any insider would be able to nail him. Eventually, some higher up from DTV started warning him here against his actions, and then "poof" the dude was gone.  Sounds like ATL is going down the same path - Atlanta, customer care center, "Lightskinned". 
ATL, you got clearance to be feeding us this info? Or you just got a burning desire to find out how much the Georgia unemployment benefits are???


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

He hasn't "leaked" anything you guys really already didn't know, has he?


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

ATL said:


> you're right it is sad and lame but everyone is not going to take the time to modify their irds so that they can transfer data, even if it is something simple that will allow you to do this, not everyone cares about that, the ones who do will take time to do what they need to do in order to get what they want, others wait, but some people have better things to do with their life then sit there and try to figure out how to hack into some device to allow portability and other functions, like spending time with their family or other recreational things, television and the way people watch it is not everything in life


Well said


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Does anyone seriously think that ATL will still be posting here a week from now? If he's truly a DirecTV employee, he'll be censored soon. If he's not, he'll get bored and fade away. So far he hasn't provided any new or surprising information.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Censored from/for what? He hasn't given out any corporate secrets yet, so it appears anyway.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Censored from/for what? He hasn't given out any corporate secrets yet, so it appears anyway.


"Censored" when the bosses at DirecTV find out what he's doing. But I agree that ATL hasn't divulged anything new or earthshattering, and probably won't.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> "Censored" when the bosses at DirecTV find out what he's doing. But I agree that ATL hasn't divulged anything new or earthshattering, and probably won't.


I agree, I don't think he will either. I haven't been a member for very long. I guess I can see why some of you long timers are cautious or skeptical. Nobody likes there chain jerked.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> He hasn't "leaked" anything you guys really already didn't know, has he?


He's promised downloads from directv dvrs to an IPod by the end of this year.
(Post #37, item #6)


ATL said:


> 6. YES, by then end of 2006 there is some type of device that will allow the customer to be able to transfer data from their DVR's onto portable devices such as an Ipod & etc


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Billy66 said:


> I hear ya, I think if it were his integrity he would have just said that instead. Obviously that would be understandable.
> 
> It seemed like he didn't even understand the question. My money now says that he is a CSR posing as his boss.


Obviously we may never know for sure if this guy is legit or not. I don't consider myself a gullable guy, but he talks a good game. I think he understood your "test" question. I read his response as if he was basically trying to avoid giving out the answer that you were looking for.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

jmoak said:


> He's promised downloads from directv dvrs to an IPod by the end of this year.
> (Post #37, item #6)


True,.... good point.


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

<Will the HR10-250 EVER get the 6.2 UpdatePeace,
--


I heard some good stuff about that this morning...very encouraging


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

tryptoneCRG said:


> <Will the HR10-250 EVER get the 6.2 UpdatePeace,
> --
> 
> I heard some good stuff about that this morning...very encouraging


What?


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

ATL said:


> Ask me anything and I'm sure that I will have an answer for you all


Why does D* claim they are supplying HD, but instead are sending 1280x1080? Do they think we can't tell? 

When will the HR20 be out? Is D* not worried that cable is offering more and more HD channels and a way to record them? Having the locals up on satellite might be nice for some, but if I can't record them, they are of little use to me.


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

jmoak said:


> He's promised downloads from directv dvrs to an IPod by the end of this year.
> (Post #37, item #6)


IIRC, the device is actually an RCA Lyra. It looks cool. Would be nice for the kids to take on a trip. Has an 80g drive and can store hours of shows. I wouldn't want to watch them on a 7" screen, but kids won't care.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Wirelezz said:


> I'm sure I speak for everyone here when I say it's great to learn that you are in fact "for real," and I for one apologize for any sarcasm & skepticism that was directed your way. We have been visited many times in the past by new forum members who drop in professing to be DTV gurus, only to see them disappear shortly after their debut when it is quickly discovered that they don't know what they are talking about. We call them "Trolls."


You don't speak for me, that's for sure. I've seen nothing to lead me to believe this guy if "for real". If I was betting on it, I'd bet not.

And where do you come up with this "we have been visited many times..." stuff, you who registered just 4 months ago? Sounds like you're astroturfing for ATL.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> Sounds like you're astroturfing for ATL.


astroturfing?????? I know what you mean, but I don't get it. just curious.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> .....I know what you mean, but I don't get it. just curious.


Huh????


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

willardcpa said:


> Huh????


lol....ok, as I re-read my post I guess it doesn't make sense. 
Maybe I don't get it.

What is astroturfing?

Thanks.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> astroturfing?????? I know what you mean, but I don't get it. just curious.


We have an almost new member cheerleading for a new member for no apparent reason while acting like a TCF veteran. Lots of ways that could be interpreted.

Edit to add:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astroturfing


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> We have an almost new member cheerleading for a new member for no apparent reason while acting like a TCF veteran. Lots of ways that could be interpreted.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astroturfing


Thanks. In the context of this thread I took it to mean he was basically taking up for the OP. I got it a little bit, but admittely it went over my head. I had just never heard the term "astroturfing" before.

Thanks again for the clarification.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

herdfan said:


> Why does D* claim they are supplying HD, but instead are sending 1280x1080? Do they think we can't tell?


1280x1080 is HD. Anything 720p or better is considered HD.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Dodge boy said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > you're right it is sad and lame but everyone is not going to take the time to modify their irds so that they can transfer data, even if it is something simple that will allow you to do this, not everyone cares about that, the ones who do will take time to do what they need to do in order to get what they want, others wait, but some people have better things to do with their life then sit there and try to figure out how to hack into some device to allow portability and other functions, like spending time with their family or other recreational things, television and the way people watch it is not everything in life
> ...


Really? 

Maybe in a spoken conversation this would be well said. Instead, it's just a very long run on sentence that would greatly benefit from some periods and capitalization. (Yes, I'm a little cranky today.)


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Really?
> 
> Maybe in a spoken conversation this would be well said. Instead, it's just a very long run on sentence that would greatly benefit from some periods and capitalization. (Yes, I'm a little cranky today.)


Man, some of you guys harsh. lol


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

drew2k said:


> Really?
> 
> Maybe in a spoken conversation this would be well said. Instead, it's just a very long run on sentence that would greatly benefit from some periods and capitalization. (Yes, I'm a little cranky today.)


 well there were alot of commas,,,,,!!!!!     and I have no questions for atl beyond when will all support be brought back into america. Just my little barb against outsourcing. And Atl need not answer. i have it. When indian csrs start demanding more pay than american csrs. It will all come home. We aint gonna see that anytime soon.

Down off the soap box BBB


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

rminsk said:


> 1280x1080 is HD. Anything 720p or better is considered HD.


But that's just it -- 1280x1080*i* is _not_ better than (nor as good as) 1280x720*p*. 1920x1080i and 1280x720p each deliver about a million pixels every 60th of a second, while 1280x1080i delivers only 2/3 that.


----------



## Proc (Jan 21, 2006)

How about some specs on the new, upcoming "Slimline" 5LNB dish. Will it use the same 2" mast that the AT9 uses? Size, etc.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Billy66 said:


> Nope, I'm talking about a zip code that you know to be beyond a grade B signal and thus not require a waiver. There is no way you work there in the capacity you've stated and don't know what I'm asking and the answer.


I moved (not "moved") a couple years ago, but when I lived there 12771 did not need waivers to get networks for East & West. I didn't have my HR10-250 yet though so I am not sure how the HD E&W feeds worked.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

And....he's gone!


----------



## Stillwater (Apr 25, 2004)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Thanks. In the context of this thread I took it to mean he was basically taking up for the OP. I got it a little bit, but admittely it went over my head. I had just never heard the term "astroturfing" before.
> 
> Thanks again for the clarification.


The term "astroturfing" originated in politics and refers to the practice of creating a fake grass roots organization or campaign by paid political operatives. The idea is to create the impression of a groundswell of support for a particular cause when in reality it is a calculated effort to sway public opinion.


----------



## MajorTomSawyer (Apr 2, 2006)

I truly doubt he is a supervisor.

His information is only commonly known information, and when he mentions future products, he does not even know their proper names.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

MajorTomSawyer said:


> I truly doubt he is a supervisor.
> 
> His information is only commonly known information, and when he mentions future products, he does not even know their proper names.


I doubt he even worked for DirecTV...


----------



## MajorTomSawyer (Apr 2, 2006)

I do believe he works/did work for Directv, but I truly doubt that he is anything other then a Sales and Billing rep.

His answers are mostly correct, but not detailed enough to indicate that he has any sort of tenure with the company, or knowledge of advanced products.

Edited for typos.


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

Did ATL disappear already?


----------



## Superbee69 (May 15, 2006)

*wirelezz*



> It changes the aspect ratio of the picture from "Full" to "Panel". Panel puts sidebars on the screen (essentially changes widescreen to 4:3 aspect ratio).


does this work the same way with the "peanut" remote i have
with my sd-dvr40 [series 2]?

i push the window button, but nothing seems to change.



DODGE BOY:

hey my mopar brutha!! nice to see some one else on the upper end
of the automotive food chain here.

just sold my 68 coronet. lookin' for the right bee in arizona.

whats your ride?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i'd be in my 70 coronet now (A/C blasting) if that damn drunk driver didn't shorten it by 2 ft


----------



## Superbee69 (May 15, 2006)

BILLY 66:



> Nope, I'm talking about a zip code that you know to be beyond a grade B signal and thus not require a waiver. There is no way you work there in the capacity you've stated and don't know what I'm asking and the answer.


and how do we all know that YOUR info is the correct one?

what is YOUR function at DTV? do you have one?

why should we just listen to YOU?

not trying to flame ya bud, but why is everyone attacking
this person so hard for?

try the info. if it works, he/she/it, is the real deal, if not, then
we know! and ANYONE can get something wrong or have a
brain frrrt.

this person is providing INFO, and isn't that what we all come
to these boards for?

thats why i'm here!!


----------



## Devil_Reaper (May 31, 2006)

most of us at dtv want to know the same thing?
But here is a short partial answer. We are currently in contract negotiations with 7 additional networks to acquire rights to there hd broadcasts. It takes time and a lot of money. Heres the Jist of financial, ESPN alone, for each customer that each service provider has they pay a percentage to each broadcaster. From the reports I got from future sister in law, for each customer they pay $13.82 For Espn, Espn2, and ESPN Classic. It works the same way with each broadcaster getting a percent of all customers. It just takes time. But honestly with over 15 million customers where not hurting right now. 
Sorry this was a reply to the question about why dtv doesnt have more hd channels


----------



## footballdude (Apr 16, 2004)

OK, here's a question. Why is DirecTV giving Sunday Ticket Super Fan away free to new subscribers but not to people who've had ST for twelve years like me?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

To increase the subscriber base.

Same reason Cell Phone companies give better deals to new customers.


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Same reason Cell Phone companies give better deals to new customers.


True, but it always cheaper to keep an existing customer that get a new one. Don't know why this is as D* has historically given existing subs the same deals as new subs.


----------



## S-Merrell (Jun 1, 2006)

ATL said:


> Ask me anything and I'm sure that I will have an answer for you all


I have a directv tivo. 
It came with a 40meg HD, so I bought a 160meg to upgrade it.

On my computer system I use System commander, so I can run several systems, DOS, windows, beos, Linux, etc. 
It also can clone drives, re size partitions, etc. 
So, I plugged in my tivo drive, and the new 160meg drive, turned it on, went into Part commander, went into the clone drive area, and it said you have an unformated drive, do you want to copy your drive to it, I said yes! 
Then I thought it would ask, which one to which one, but it didn't. 
Normaly it would say "Are you sure? there is data on this drive?" 
It just started copying, my drive over the TIVO drive! 
It thought that the TIVO was blank? 
Well now it is! I stopped the process, but it was to late. 
How frailed am I now? 
\ 
HELP!  
 


S.M.

P.S. I have a RCA DRV40 made in mexico 2004


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I think ATL is long gone.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

S-Merrell said:


> I have a directv tivo.
> It came with a 40meg HD, so I bought a 160meg to upgrade it.
> 
> On my computer system I use System commander, so I can run several systems, DOS, windows, beos, Linux, etc.
> ...


See the upgrade forum. You probably need an image.

In short, you cannot really use most PC drive copying utilities, as they expect to see the a PC partition structure, plus they cannot expand. You need to use mfstools to handle TiVo drives.


----------



## S-Merrell (Jun 1, 2006)

Buy the way, I have the RCA M# dvr40

S.M.

Anyone have a link to where I can go for help


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

S-Merrell said:


> Buy the way, I have the RCA M# dvr40
> 
> S.M.
> 
> Anyone have a link to where I can go for help


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## erihar (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi I ahve a question. I have 2 current Tivo DVRs 1 is a series 1 and 1 is a series 2. My family is planning to purchase DirecTV with 2 of the receivers as DVRs. My question is, will I be able to include the 2 new DirecTV DVRs in the home network feature that I already have with the reqular DVRs? (Music, photos, shows)


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

erihar said:


> Hi I ahve a question. I have 2 current Tivo DVRs 1 is a series 1 and 1 is a series 2. My family is planning to purchase DirecTV with 2 of the receivers as DVRs. My question is, will I be able to include the 2 new DirecTV DVRs in the home network feature that I already have with the reqular DVRs? (Music, photos, shows)


Unfortunately, no. If you are getting the DIRECTV DVR (R-15), you will not be able to hack it to enable HMO, MRV, etc. However, you can sign up for DirecTV and not get their DVR, and buy a used DTIVO off of Ebay that can be hacked. For a list of hackable DTIVO's, check out the Underground forum.


----------



## bdaniel1 (Jun 5, 2006)

I own two Philips DSR704s (DirecTivo) and want to use them without a landline. I own a NETGEAR wireless router that I use for my laptop. What can I/do I need to purchase for my DVRs in order to rid myself of needing a phone and move over to wireless.
Thanks.

Yes I know there's a 13420 post thread but searching it is ridiculous.


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

bdaniel1 said:


> I own two Philips DSR704s (DirecTivo) and want to use them without a landline. I own a NETGEAR wireless router that I use for my laptop. What can I/do I need to purchase for my DVRs in order to rid myself of needing a phone and move over to wireless.
> Thanks.
> 
> Yes I know there's a 13420 post thread but searching it is ridiculous.


You will need to "zipper" both DTIVO's. Instructions can be found in the signature section of Gunnyman and RBAUTCH. It explains everything you need, and the steps to take.

As far as networking, if cost is an issue, you can use USB wireless B adapters, but the transfer speed for MRV is slow, (real time transfer). If you want speed, you need two wired USB to ethernet adapters and two wireless G bridges. For the bridges, you can use gaming adapters, SOME wireless routers, or wireless G bridges.

For the USB to ethernet adapters, I use the Netgear FA120. I also use Netgear wireless G bridges WGE111.

Look in the underground forum for posts that refer to cheap wireless G routers that can be configured as a bridge.

The wireless B adapters that work well are Linksys WUSB11.

All of the networking equipment can be found on Ebay.

Good luck!!

After you start, you really need to post any questions in the Underground forum to get a quick response.


----------



## cherinicole418 (Jun 5, 2006)

I am moving into an apartment complex that gives me no choice as to what cable/satelite provider I can use so I am forced to use AT&T Home Entertainment with DirecTV. Its not the normal DirecTV and is for apartments and the like that have one central satelite. My problem is that I want to get a DVR that is compatible with this service and my choices are to get a Tivo brand DVR with Tivo monthly service or another brand Integrated DVR unit along with a destacker AND I want to record two shows at once like I did with my cable company. So far what I have grasped from the little info AT&T HE provides on DVR service is that if I get Tivo brand DVR I can't record 2 shows at once no matter what--even with the new dual tuner box since--they are all satelite channels but if I use a different brand integrated DVR I have to BUY the DVR box along with a dual destacker which can cost up to $200 on its own plus however much the DVR receiver costs. I am already paying over what I would for digital cable AND DVR and haven't even added any DVR service as of yet and I just can't justify spending so much money on this equipment. I used to pay a fee of 14.99 a month for just my digital DVR box (to lease) and that included the DVR service with my local cable company and am finding this entire process ridiculous with all these separate components that I have to BUY for an address I won't even be at forever. Can someone tell me if I have perceived this whole thing correctly and if so where I can find a dual destacker for CHEAP?? There are currently only single destackers on ebay that I have found. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Man am I going to miss cable!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

You could also go with the DirecTV R15 DVR (see www.dbstalk.com)

It has a built in destacker, and you can simply split the output from your wall into the dual inputs of the R15.


----------



## cherinicole418 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for your suggestion. I am emailing the support center (we are absolutely NOT allowed to call with DVR questions--no one knows anything) and see about the compatibility with that receiver. Hopefully it will work out!
Thanks again,
Cheri


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I do recommend looking at this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=51109


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

Billy66 said:


> What zip code do I need to "move" to to get distant locals * in HD *, and have no sports blackouts?


No such place or ZIP code.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

Dodge boy said:


> Well an 11th one.
> 11.) When will Significantly viewed channels be available in Youngstown, Ohio?


When

1: Youngstown lists them on the neilsen surveys
2: directv feels it is cost effective resourcewise
3: directv feels it is cost effective dollarwise.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

Dodge boy said:


> 1.) Will DirecTv move away from it's lease program and go back to owned equipment?
> 2.) What is the real reason behind the change from owned to leased?
> 3.) What does the 10c0 upgrade for the r15 do?
> 4.) Will they realize how screwed up the R15 is and go back to TiVo?
> ...


1: you can own your receivers still. They're just at ACTUAL cost, instead of free or subsidized. 
2: lots of reasons. mostly to get receivers back when someone leaves D* 
3: don't ask 
4: No. They'll just keep trying to improve them.
5: as long as they can manage (pretty long)
6: yes.
7: doubtful. 
8: in case it ever got PIP. Doubtful.
9: It has been for 5 years plus on UltimateTv
10: your mileage may vary. they have a lifespan around 10-15 years, but there are backups already in place. If a sat failed, you might lose programming for an hour, or a few days, depending.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

herdfan said:


> Why does D* claim they are supplying HD, but instead are sending 1280x1080? Do they think we can't tell?
> 
> When will the HR20 be out? Is D* not worried that cable is offering more and more HD channels and a way to record them? Having the locals up on satellite might be nice for some, but if I can't record them, they are of little use to me.


720 line is technically HD, so 1280x1080 would certainly qualify. They compress things a bit to keep people from complaining about not enough HD channels. When they get finished with the HD local rollout, expect nationals to come from the new birds, freeing up space on the old 3 for more SD programming, and/or lower compression rates.

HR20 will be out when it is out. You might as well ask a band whentheir next album is out, the answer is usually "by christmas" but the album tends to surface the spring or summer after.

No, d* isn't worried at all about cable offering more HD channels. D* will soon offer more HD channels than most cable providers could fit in their "pipes" even if they dropped all their other offerings. The fact that satelite is able to broadcast thousands of local channels shows it can wipe the floor with cable in terms of bandwidth. Only expensive switching systems (that make cablecard TVs useless) will keep cable competitive in terms of sheer volume of channels


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

herdfan said:


> True, but it always cheaper to keep an existing customer that get a new one. Don't know why this is as D* has historically given existing subs the same deals as new subs.


*Existing customers have a dish, appropriate cables, and other equipment.
*Existing customers don't get bounties placed on their "eyeballs" for marketing companies or $100 credit for referrals (directv gives ya $100 now if you get your friends to sign up, which is probably less than they pay telemarketers per customer)
*existing customers don't call in to have their system, that they have had for years, explained to them
* existing customers don't have billing questions, adress corrections, ETC. to worry about.
* people generally follow newton's ?third? law....stick with what they have unless something moves them to change...so if everything is copasetic, they'll sit ans watch until they see somehing that makes them want change.

so it's easier to keep than to get.

Be a valuable customer and pay on time, be nice and polite, you'll get good offers. 
Pay late every bill, and be a screaming ball of swear-words, and you'll get zip.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

The R15 destacks. I think I've seen an r10 destack after it was autoconfigured, but I don't know if that's just my mind playing tricks on me. If you get 2 d10-d11 receivers, you can use a dual-input standalone TiVo just fine. You can even (gasp) use special splitters (that's right, not multiswitches, splitters) with a stacked signal and the r15 or 2 d11's


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

extension 721 said:


> No, d* isn't worried at all about cable offering more HD channels. D* will soon offer more HD channels than most cable providers could fit in their "pipes" even if they dropped all their other offerings. The fact that satelite is able to broadcast thousands of local channels shows it can wipe the floor with cable in terms of bandwidth. Only expensive switching systems (that make cablecard TVs useless) will keep cable competitive in terms of sheer volume of channels


Of course, this is a response directed towards REGULAR COPPER CABLE, not Fiber To The Home (FTTH/FTTP), which at this point technically has NO BANDWIDTH limit, with 1 terabit and even higher speeds have been achieved over long distances (482 kilometers/300 miles).

I agree that copper based cable systems do have a real bandwidth problem, but fiber based systems that connect directly to the home/premise do not have that limitation. Everyone needs to understand that the future of Video and other services (VOD, VoIP, IPTV) rests completely with fiber and two-way communications. Even Murdoch realizes the inherent bandwidth/cost problem and lack of effective two-way comunications that current satellite technology has and is investing over a billion in land based hardwired communications.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

extension 721 said:


> If you get 2 d10-d11 receivers, you can use a dual-input standalone TiVo just fine.


Not true, the new SA TiVo DT will not control two DirecTV receivers.


----------

